# your favorite comedy film



## Dalia (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello one of my favorite is...

 What's New Pussycat


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 16, 2016)

*LES RIPOUX 
























*


----------



## miketx (Oct 16, 2016)

Mine is the one where retarded liberal douche George Clooney burns up during re-entry.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 16, 2016)

The Birdcage


En Français...


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 16, 2016)

Dalia said:


> The Birdcage
> 
> 
> En Français...


The original is much much better, comme d'habitude.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 16, 2016)

Merci bien  i like Louis de Funès a lot






Film ,Le grand Restaurant - scene hitler


----------



## Dalia (Oct 16, 2016)

The Kid,Charlie Chaplin


----------



## mdk (Oct 16, 2016)

_Schindler's List_


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 16, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Merci bien  i like Louis de Funès a lot


*Moi aussi!*











*..... et ...... voici ........
*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 16, 2016)

Planes, trains and automobiles


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 16, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Planes, trains and automobiles


*Oh, yes! I love that film too!


RIP John Candy ... 




*


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 16, 2016)

My most favorite comedy I guess is the first Santa Clause film.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 16, 2016)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Dalia (Oct 19, 2016)

My Wife's Relations , Buster Keaton...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 19, 2016)

For a romantic comedy, my vote goes to "Keeping The Faith".


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## esthermoon (Oct 20, 2016)

Life of Brian! The first time I've seen it I almost died laughing during the movie 
One of the best comic movie ever made


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 20, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Life of Brian! The first time I've seen it I almost died laughing during the movie
> One of the best comic movie ever made


Cảm ơn bạn bỏ lỡ!
It is you in the photo?


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 20, 2016)

Xin chao Glasnost! 
Unlikely for me I'm not in that picture


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 20, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Xin chao Glasnost!
> Unlikely for me I'm not in that picture


Bạn chưa kết hôn?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 20, 2016)

I like the movie "Quick Change" with Bill Murray and Gina Davis...that was pretty funny....


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 21, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Xin chao Glasnost!
> ...


tôi chưa kết hôn Glasnost


----------



## PredFan (Oct 21, 2016)

4 way tie for first:

Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Airplane
The Naked Gun
The Pink Panther

3 way tie for 2nd:

Young Frankenstein
Airplane II
Naked Gun 2


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 21, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Tôi xin lỗi,Estermoon. Tôi có một người vợ.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 21, 2016)

Surely you can't be serious!

I am serious, and don't call me Shirly.


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 21, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


Không cần phải xin lỗi Glasnost!
Có một người vợ không phải là xấu như vậy tôi đoán


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 21, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Không cần phải xin lỗi Glasnost!


Cảm ơn bạn bỏ lỡ ester.



esthermoon said:


> Có một người vợ không phải là xấu như vậy tôi đoán


Ha-ha!


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 22, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Không cần phải xin lỗi Glasnost!
> ...


----------



## HaShev (Oct 23, 2016)

Like you guys said:
Planes, Trains, and Automobiles,
but also Woody Allen's Sleeper, and
It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World had the best comedic cast and was one of the funniest, and the modern day similar remake called Rat Race was very funny especially the
 John Lovitz family scenes, and the
 Seth Green & his brother scenes.
But Borat and his Asimov scenes was the ultimate rolling on the floor crying from laughing so hard.


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 24, 2016)

One of the best...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 24, 2016)

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 24, 2016)

It would be a toss up between Clerks and Best in Show.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 24, 2016)

Best in Show is one of my faves too


----------



## Tilly (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 30, 2016)

De France...Marius "Tu me fends le coeur" 1931

Raimu is playing cards and he is saying "you are breaking my heart" to is partner in the card game so he could know that he as heart in is hands


----------



## GLASNOST (Nov 8, 2016)

Federico Fellini's ROMA:


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 8, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Federico Fellini's ROMA:


A few year ago I watched Federico Fellini's movie Amarcord!
Funny movie


----------



## GLASNOST (Nov 8, 2016)

*Jack Lemon & Marcello Mastroianni: "Maccheroni" 

*


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 8, 2016)

What the hell my Italian sucks....I need English subs


----------



## GLASNOST (Nov 8, 2016)

*W.C. Fields:* *"You Can't Cheat an Honest Man"

*


----------



## GLASNOST (Nov 8, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> What the hell my Italian sucks....I need English subs


*Xin lỗi.*


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 8, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell my Italian sucks....I need English subs
> ...


tưởng tượng!


----------



## Dalia (Dec 8, 2016)




----------

